# Is the stock GTO exhaust really that loud?



## EMax (Jul 19, 2011)

I recently went to see a used GTO. It was owned by 2 people prior to the seller, and he told me that the exhaust was stock. He started the car up and it was extremely loud. Much louder than the new mustang (5.0) and camaro I saw, which were only loud when you got on it, and still not overly loud. The sound of the exhaust was about equal to my friend's 4.6 mustang with an X pipe and cat back. It also droned extremely loud on the highway. Is this just how the car is designed? I don't mean to sound like a puss, but I really don't want a car that's going to wake up everyone in my neighborhood when I start it up at night.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Def not stock if your waking people up. Of course it has a little rumble stock but when I used to rev up my car with stock exhaust i could always hear the engine over the exhaust.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The stock exhaust is a performance exhaust. It's louder than the standard exhaust. It sounds nice but not too aggressive. 

The SAP exhaust is a Magnaflow. This exhaust is a little louder and deeper in tone than the OEM GTO exhaust. It is noticeably different than OEM.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Our cars came with optional exhaust?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GuatoLT1 said:


> Our cars came with optional exhaust?


SAP exhaust: Magnaflow mufflers with dual twin exhaust pipes. They fit the SAP bumper. No longer offered by GM. You'd have to check with Magnaflow and see if they still make this muffler but you'll need the rear bumper or modify the one you have orrrrrr replace the OEM one with a different muffler.


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

just do what I did and its alot cheaper, cut out toe mufflers and the resinators and weld in tubing. Sounds vicious


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Just do what I do...Punch a B***h in the face and I feel so much more manly...especially when it's my wife...it allows me to set my boundaries.


----------

